
Which programming languages have the happiest (and angriest) commenters? - MilnerRoute
https://hackernoon.com/which-programming-languages-have-the-happiest-and-angriest-commenters-ebe91b3852ed#.xje3pou0f
======
jfaucett
This article started off interesting, but didn't really go anywhere IMHO. I
don't think saying "thanks|thank you|awesome|:)" is a good metric for being
"happy". It seems like a much better metric for "thankfulness". And
"wrong|horrible|stupid|:(" seems like a better metric for lack of agreement
than for angriness.

